# lm_sensors detect | Couldn't open /proc/bus/i2c | 2.6 kernel

## Seather

I'm trying to get lm_sensors working on my via kt600 board, running into error messages though, this is the output I get when running sensors-detect:

```
lucy root # sensors-detect 

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built-in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

 BIOS vendor (ACPI): AMI   

 System vendor (DMI): MSI

 BIOS version (DMI): Version 07.00T

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): YES

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Sorry, no PCI bus adapters found.

 We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

 Do you now want to be prompted for non-detectable adapters? (yes/NO): NO

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no): YES

FATAL: Module i2c_dev already in kernel.

 Loading failed, expect problems later on.

                                

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Couldn't open /proc/bus/i2c?!? at /usr/sbin/sensors-detect line 3972, <STDIN> line 3.

lucy root #
```

Anyone have any idea what I'm missing? Thanks!

----------

